# Best way to move fish



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a fully stock 100gal tank to move this weekend. The "actual" travel time between the 2 houses is approx 45 mins. But with take down + setup, I would expect 3-4 hours of "fish out of water" time. Tank is stocked with the usual array of catfishes, sucker fishes and discus


I do have a pickup, so hauling large amounts of water is not a problem (weight wise).

So, what is the best way to move the fish?

Should I go to the local fish shop and purchase a bunch of bags, bag all the fish and then transport them quickly (dropping them into a bathtub of warm water to keep warm once I get home?)

Or

Should I use 5 gal buckets and fill them 2/3 with tank water, then just drop the fish into there?

Or

Should I go and buy a full sized garbage can, fill it 2/3 full of water and just drop all the fish in there. With a large bucket/can, I have the option of running an heater + air pump for the duration of the transfer. (2 car batteries + large 1200w inverter will supply power during the move).

Any other suggestions???


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

id go buckets more safe


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I went with rubbermaid bins, filled 2/3 full. Net the fish out, and run a filter and heater in the bin while you take the rest down. Then transport, and plug in the filter and heater at the new place. No rush then to get the rest set up. Done that style of move a couple of times now.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> I went with Rubbermaid bins, filled 2/3 full. Net the fish out, and run a filter and heater in the bin while you take the rest down. Then transport, and plug in the filter and heater at the new place. No rush then to get the rest set up. Done that style of move a couple of times now.


Daniels way works really well.
I've also moved this way.
as well as a garbage can lined with a non scented bag filled with water.
then when you set it back up is just like you did a water change for the fish....


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

sounds good.. plastic tubs it is 

As for the filters, is there anything I need to do to help keep the media alive? is it a lack of oxygen that kills them or is it the lack of ammonia to break down?? again, I need to keep it alive for a few hours......

will keeping the filters running in a tub of water while we break down the tank be better?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

What type of filter? Mine are fluval 3+. If you can, just put the filter on the bin with the fish in it. If not, I think it should survive a couple of hours.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

they are canister filters (two XP3's)


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

I've heard the (good) bacteria will last about four hours in the filter unplugged. I bet you can stretch it out a little longer than that.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

If all goes well, it should be 2-3 hours to complete the move to the point where I can fire up the filters again..........

big say is this sat 

So, am I missing anything here?

- Have truck to move the tank.
- Suction cups have been rented to help with moving the tank, 4 cups rated at 125lb each.. approx 200lb tank.
- rubbermate bin.. Purchased one large commercial bin... 45 gal capacity.... for the fish and 30'ish gallons of water...
- extra rubber made garbage can... to carry 20 gals of water.
- 100w heater to keep the water "warm".. 2 car batteries can keep the heater + air pump running for 3-4 hours.
- dolley to move the tank with
- a little bit of prime to keep the ammonia down in the tote during the move
- thermometer to monitor temp.
- two 5 gal pails + two 3 gal mop pails (all brand new) to carry the water to the truck and to hold the substrate at the end.
- few rubber made "trays" to hold addition substrate

unfortunally this is my first time moving a tank.. hope everything goes well


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

target said:


> I went with rubbermaid bins, filled 2/3 full. Net the fish out, and run a filter and heater in the bin while you take the rest down. Then transport, and plug in the filter and heater at the new place. No rush then to get the rest set up. Done that style of move a couple of times now.


rubbermaid all the way, combined with the iinverter you are set.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems like you have it pretty well covered. Only thing I wouldn't worry with is the extra 20 gallons of water. Just refill the tank with fresh, add some prime, and you'll be good.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

well, update... Tank got moved today, everything went smoothly... Will know if a coupe days if the fish liked it or not.

Few suggestions for other people moving tanks tho.

1) rent suction cups... they make a HUGE difference....... we had 4 suction cups on hand (the proper ones, not the princess auto ones).

2) make sure you have enough space in the car/truck/van. We took a full size truck + trailer with us and used basically all the space.......

3) make sure you truck/car/van can carry the weight.. I didn't have a problem but it was well over 1000lbs we where carrying... more than I had expected..

cabinet 200lbs
tank 200lbs
water + fish 500lbs
moving supplies, (dolly's ramps, wood brackets) 300-400lbs
batteries + inverter + misc, 100lbs
Substrate - ?? a lot... 200lbs?

If you "think" it will take 3 hours.. it will take 6........ we started breaking down the tank @ 10:30 and had it set back up at 3-4pm.... travel time between the 2 houses was only 15-20 mins.

Inverter setup is handy...... with a small 100w heater + air pump I was able to hold the tank water at 75-77 deg F while the other stuff was being broken down and moved out..

Never underestimate a staircase.... dang I hate moving heavy objects down stairs.

Anyhow, that's about it... first time i've move a fish tank and I will call it a success. Will report back once the fish settles down and I can see in the tank (haha... one huge tank of mud right now).


----------



## westcoastwelder (Jun 11, 2010)

for reference- all the water you need is to cover your fish and media, the bacteria dies because of lack of oxygen (aerobic and anaerobic), not because of the ammonia or anything, as long as your water is agitated it should be fine. I drove 1500 kms with my tank busters and massive tank, arowanas, gars, tons of fish, they were in bags for 30 hours and everyone came out fine. other than that just imagine giving your fish a massive 70% water change! hardly any bacteria live in the water, its all in your gravel/sand, and media.


----------

